# First post/Back spasm??



## madden player (Jul 9, 2004)

.   Long time reader, first time poster....

   First I would like to introduce myself, I am a life time natural body builder from eastern Canada.  I caught the iron bug when I was 16 yrs old.  I lifted religiously for 7 years.  I just recently came off a 2 1/2 yr lay off from the weights...I needed it, I was mentally and physically broken down.

   Anyway I started some light weight trainging "aboot" 2 months ago...this is a hard thing to do when you only know how to train with animal like intensity.  I found out the hard way back in the day when I had been side lined for 2 months with a broken hand and I over reached the first week back and I had to walk around like frankenstein for almost 2 weeks because I was soooo sore from head to toe.

   I'll get to the  lower back spasm now.  I was just getting back into the groove the last 3 weeks.  I was going the high volume moderate intensity way and things were going awesome.  I was always pumped and ready to go, then this crap happened.  I bent down to pick up some light dumbbells to warm up for side delt raises and STUPID me tweaks my lower back.  The pain was out of this world.

   Now here is the really dumb part...I'm betting you all did it before!!!...I KNOW I should have stopped my workout right there but I was so fvcking mad that I hurt myself that I was going to finish that SOB.  I finished my side delt work and had dumbbell shrugs left.  The fire in my lower back was unholy during the dumbbell shrugs...I kept telling myself it is all good, I had an off day planned for the day after and I would hit the couch with the ice pack rite away and spend my off day duing the same.

   Pain was still there today (nothing like yesterday or the day before) and had to put off a work out, so I decided I had to see my doc.  He said from the symptoms I had described and the way the muscles are so swollen and tight in my lower back that it was a spasm probally brought on by over use.

   Are muscle spasms like that?? Can they cramp your lower back up for 2 going on 3 days and hurt like hell??

   I will go nuts if I have to miss another day!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2004)

madden player welcome to IM!


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 10, 2004)

Two or three days? My friend you can ruin your back for a lifetime. You'd better take it easy or your going to truly screw thyself. Right now rest for a week. Dont lift anything heavier then a spoon. A trip to a Chiropractor might help too. Back spasm's can go on for months if you dont let your body rest and heal........................take care.........Rich


----------



## madden player (Jul 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> madden player welcome to IM!


....Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## madden player (Jul 10, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Two or three days? My friend you can ruin your back for a lifetime. You'd better take it easy or your going to truly screw thyself. Right now rest for a week. Dont lift anything heavier then a spoon. A trip to a Chiropractor might help too. Back spasm's can go on for months if you dont let your body rest and heal........................take care.........Rich


That is some scary stuff!!...My lower back is much improved, I had a couple of valium to help me sleep last night and I would say may lower back is "aboot" 80%.

I won't be doing anything that puts a strain on my lower back until I am positive it is at 100%.  Today I plain on pumping up my upper body, shoulder area (trust me, the weight won't be much heavier than a spoon... ) and going for a bit of a walk.

Thanks for the advice...All I can do is take it day by day and hope it keeps improving.


----------

